# RMC Question



## Blaze (18 Mar 2011)

So, my problem is as follows:

I had all my paperwork submitted by this years deadline, applying to computer engineering under the ROTP. I handed in an updated transcript (From my 1 semester victory lap) Just over a week ago (March 7th-ish). As of now, only 1 of my references has been contacted, while none of the others have.

Could it be because the one reference was one of the two outside of the army cadet program?

Or could they have already made their decision (although i hope not) and have decided to not bother calling the rest of my references?


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Mar 2011)

Unless someone here has a crystal ball and will admit to using it to view your file, it is unlikely that anyone can give you a specific answer regarding exactly what it means at this point to have had one reference contacted.


----------



## Blaze (18 Mar 2011)

True, But i was wondering if anyone else is having or has had this issue, with only one reference having been contacted for a phone interview, and that was over a month ago for me.


----------



## DexOlesa (18 Mar 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Lumber (18 Mar 2011)

They never contaced any of my references.

I was just that awesome on paper.  :rofl:

TDV.


----------



## Pusser (18 Mar 2011)

Considering that reference checks are for security clearances, I would say that your are moving along well in the process.  I don't think they would bother doing a reference check on a file they didn't feel good about.


----------



## Bowen (18 Mar 2011)

They only talked to one of my references as well. I don't think there's anything to worry about.


----------



## Strike (18 Mar 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Considering that reference checks are for security clearances, I would say that your are moving along well in the process.  I don't think they would bother doing a reference check on a file they didn't feel good about.


  Applicants for ROTP and the military colleges specifically must provide references beyond the regular ones required for the security check.  These references are meant to back up your claim that you would be awesome -- like what you would put on any resume.   ;D


----------



## ringknocker82 (19 Mar 2011)

Honestly, I think you're stressing for nothing. If the one reference they called gave you a glowing reference, they were probably satisfied and moved onto the next applicant's references. They have a lot of applicants; could you imagine if they called every single reference? Not very realistic. I don't think they called any of my references when I applied to RMC and look at me, I'm a proud ring knocker.  Good luck!


----------



## Legend (19 Mar 2011)

The CF usually only contacts one of your references. If the individual does not provide a good reference or there is loop holes in the information you provided, they will contact another reference. They ask for five references so they can pick the most qualified individual for the information they require. 


Regards


----------



## ringknocker82 (19 Mar 2011)

Legend said:
			
		

> The CF usually only contacts one of your references. If the individual does not provide a good reference or there is loop holes in the information you provided, they will contact another reference. They ask for five references so they can pick the most qualified individual for the information they require.
> 
> 
> Regards



I think Legend is spot on. I'd be more worried if they called all of your references.


----------



## Blaze (20 Mar 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Applicants for ROTP and the military colleges specifically must provide references beyond the regular ones required for the security check.  These references are meant to back up your claim that you would be awesome -- like what you would put on any resume.   ;D



This makes sense actually, thanks everyone.


----------



## macknightcr (20 Mar 2011)

They never contacted any of my references, and I am wrapping up my first year at RMC.  

Good luck to you.


----------



## ringknocker82 (20 Mar 2011)

Lumber said:
			
		

> TDV.



Give me a beer!


----------

